# Tanslator



## plc_tippser (10 September 2004)

Hi Foris,

hier ein ziemlich nutzer Übersetzer für ganze Texte.

http://www.linguatec.net/online/ptwebtext/

Schreibt was ihr davon haltet und ob es bessere gibt.

Gruß pt


----------



## sps-concept (10 September 2004)

*Translator*

Hallo,

ganz nützlich das Teil. Musst die Würterbücher aber noch auf deine Bedürfnisse vervollständigen. Wenn du eben nen Spanner in ner Anlage hast dann kommts bei dem Kunden nich so gut wenns formuliert ist als steht einer mit offener Hose am FKK-Strand ;-)

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## plc_tippser (10 September 2004)

> Wenn du eben nen Spanner in ner Anlage hast dann kommts bei dem Kunden nich so gut wenns formuliert ist als steht einer mit offener Hose am FKK-Strand



lol, joh, das währe bestimmt ein Spass, wenn die Iraner oder andere Brüder sone Maschine hätten :lol: 

pt


----------



## Oberchefe (11 September 2004)

zum Nachschlagen nehme ich immer den:
http://dict.leo.org/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 September 2004)

Das Teil ist sicher nützlich, nur fraglich wie lange es das noch gibt bzw. ob es noch weiterentwicklt wird.

Die entsprechende PC-Software "Personal Translator" wird zwischenzeitlich in einer neueren Version von "digital publishing" als "translator" angeboten:

http://www.digitalpublishing.de/presse/lingenio.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

